# Beef Stew with Rice



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Same recipe as the Deer Stew, but this one was fine tuned. We ran out of Deer Meat, so I had to go for some type of meat. Dexter loves deer meat!

Found out that Dexter likes raw Sweet potatoes and can green beans.

*Beef Stew with Rice*

1 lb. stew beef, plus 1 Tablespoon of oil, cut meat into small pieces
1 1/2 cups brown rice
4 cups of finely chopped vegetables (I used large 1 lg. sweet potato, 2 celery stalks, celery, 1/2 can green beans, zucchini) I peel the sweet potato and cut very small, chopped up the rest of the vegetables to make a nice 4 cups. 
. 
4 cups of LOW sodium chicken broth, plus 2 cups of water
Sprinkle of Garlic Powder

Brown up meat, drain grease/water. Add the chicken broth and all the vegetables and rice. Bring to a boil and simmer with gentle boiling for 5 minutes. Then cover and cook for 30-45 minutes until rice is tender. After cooked, I left the lid off hoping the rice would soak up the extra fluid in the stew.

I plan on cooling in refrigerator, then scooping out 1/3 cup servings and put the servings on the lightly greased wax paper or foil....freezing, then put the servings into a ziplock bag.

Dexter loved the stew! He stayed in the kitchen the entire time.

I served 1/3 cup of the beef stew with 1/4 cup kibble on the side. I let the kibble soak up with the stew liquid that was present on the plate. Cool it off first at least 5 minutes before feeding to you Hav.

Dexter liked this recipe too!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Gee Linda that sounds good, I could go for some myself. You are a good mom. I think dogs appreciate when we give them something special, when we put some extra effort into it. It's worth it to see the smile on their faces ,isn't it?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter now knows when I am in the kitchen doing something and I am there a long time, good food follows. So, he stays around the kitchen. 

How can I find out about nutritional needs for dogs?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

what are your intentions? If you want to get into home cooking for your dog big time I would check out Sabine, -- you've heard me mention her before. If you are just supplimenting a small portion of their diet with home cooking , I wouldn't worry about it. Just reduce their kibble or canned food so they don't over eat. Home cooking if done properly is much healthier than commercial dog foods. We probably give Molly 10 per cent of her calories in the form of home cooked food. I think that is the limit that Sabine talks about. But don't think you can do it without professional help from a nutritonist. That is one of the biggest mistakes that Sabine says the Raw and Home Cooked people make. Yes she is soliciting your business by saying that , but I truly believe that it is too complicated to do this without help. But I am sure your dogs will love you for your efforts. We would do home cooked ,but we don't eat properly ourselves half the time.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Would you mind providing a link for Nutritional Evaluation by Sabine.
Thanks Dave.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

here is her nutrition site. http://www.betterdogcare.com/?page=about Also check out her other site called the Dog Food Project if you want to learn about general nutrition. She has done consultations for a number of our Havanese Forum members. I can't say enough about her and her dedication to going the extra mile to help you out. It truly was the best $25 that I have ever spent on Molly. If you contact her ,ask her if she has that picture of the chorded Hav.


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

I am not knocking the advice of Sabine at all. Just sharing other information. I have just ordered Monica Segal's second edition of her book about homeprepared meals. Quite honestly, I have the first book, and it is somewhat complicated by the receipes -- ie, you have to add 1/2 of this, or 2 of that, etc. When I first started homecooking, that was just too overwhelming for me. But, I am thinking of trying it all again. The reason for getting the second edition is she has all the newest NRC guideline numbers listed there.

Most everyone seems to agree that the NRC are the best guidelines to go by as to how much nutrients are needed per lb (or kg) of weight. Because of my girls food allergies, I do try an utilize different meats that are commonly used. I try and find a rough guide of their nutrition content at nutritiondata.com So, I may look up venison to find out how many calories, how much calcium, etc that each ounce has. Once I know for sure which foods I will regularly feed my food allergy girl, I might then get the advice of Sabine or Monica to make sure I am close to getting everything right. I don't have the book yet....I think it ships later this month.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I pretty much just want to supplement the dog food, I do not think I am ready to do everything. 

Thanks for the link! How quickly did you get your nutritional evaluation?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

that depends on how busy she is. One to two weeks possibly.,once she receives your payment and questionaire. Yeah I am quessing that to do 100 percent homecooked would be time consuming and dedication for sure, that is one of the reasons we didn't get into it. But if you do want to do more than just a bit of homecooked ,you should get some guidance .


----------

